# Don't miss you 2nd rate country bitches



## ginscpy

Don't worry - I won't sneak over the border..........................


----------



## Yoda

ginscpy said:


> Don't worry - I won't sneak over the border..........................



WTF? Can we hear from someone that's not a complete retard? You do realize that the Canadian Dollar will be worth more in this world than you worthless greenback here in about 3 months, right?


----------



## elvis

I prefer first rate bitches.


----------



## California Girl

I'm quietly confident that the majority of Canadians are not laying awake at night worrying that the OP is gonna sneak over their boarder. 

idiot.


----------



## ginscpy

sanctomonious -prick Canucks.

Hope the Boston Bruins win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## ginscpy

freaking canucks won - damn.

it's only hockey


----------



## Trajan

elvis said:


> I prefer first rate bitches.



U got it..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdJWbpJHuYA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;First Bitch&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

ginscpy said:


> Don't worry - I won't sneak over the border..........................


----------



## Ropey

ginscpy said:


> Don't worry - I won't sneak over the border..........................



This is simply proof that not only inbreeding leads to madness.


----------



## Two Thumbs

ginscpy said:


> Don't worry - I won't sneak over the border..........................



Some where a Beatles thread is missing it's idiot.


----------



## ginscpy

Congrats smucjs
1 win away fron the Cup

enjoy assholes


----------



## arash010

You can over the hypocracy


----------



## mskafka

California Girl said:


> I'm quietly confident that the majority of Canadians are not laying awake at night worrying that the OP is gonna sneak over their boarder.
> 
> idiot.



Gin, just try to make sure that the boarder is sleeping at the time that you cross, and you shouldn't encounter any trouble.


----------



## ginscpy

What happens if you lie when crossing into Canada and they check and you get caught  -  do they just send you back or detain you???


----------



## MaryL

I harbor this secret pride my grand parents immigrated to CANADA from Europe, THEN to the US. Not to  the US through Ellis island, like the stereotypes. I  am not sure they were legal or if they spoke English, either. That was over 100 years ago. Does that make me a anchor baby?


----------



## Toro

ginscpy said:


> What happens if you lie when crossing into Canada and they check and you get caught  -  do they just send you back or detain you???



You can go to prison for five years.


----------



## ginscpy

Toro said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens if you lie when crossing into Canada and they check and you get caught  -  do they just send you back or detain you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go to prison for five years.
Click to expand...


screw them


----------

